# Krankheiten und BMX - Rheuma?



## BraunschweigBMX (24. März 2011)

Guten Tag.
Ich hab am finger 4 und 5 im prox. gelenk auf der rechten seite rheumatische entzündungen im gewebe.
Tut nicht weh, außer ich stoß gegen.
Auf deutsch: angeschwollener kleiner und ringfinger an der rechten hand
Jetzt hab ich das Problem das meine Mutter will ( bin 14), dass ich nicht bmx fahre.
Nehme entzündungshemmende tabletten, habe keines schwierigkeiten.
Wenn es schlimmer wird, würde ich auf aufhören.
Aber es geht vielleicht auch ganz weg.
Würde gerne ein paar jahre fahren.
Klingt komisch, aber ist irgendwie nicht so schlimm.
Habt ihr erfahrungen mit Rheumatischen erkrankungen beim BMX?
Oder Argumente, wie ich meine sich ach so sorgende Mutter umstimmen kann?
Wenn ich 18 bin find ich es ein bisschen spät zum Bmx'en...
Und vielleicht ist die krankheit bis dahin weiter ausgebrochen?...
vielleicht habt ihr tips
Danke


----------



## Stirni (24. März 2011)

ohne auf das thema zu antworten: 
du bist 14 und schreibst fehlerfrei und in gesundem deutsch.
ich liebe dich,ehrlich! der beste neuling seit ich hier im forum bin.

dass die finger mal weh tuen,hab ich auch...was es genau ist,hat mich nie interessiert. speziell wenns kalt ist,schmerzt es schneller. aber ist nichts,was dich vom sport abhalten sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabianutta (24. März 2011)

Hi, bin auch 14 und das mit den sich sorgen machenden eltern kenn ich leider nur zu gut. Ich würde an deiner stelle einfach schauen, ob es vielleicht mit der zeit besser wird, also ein paar tage pause machen, denn eventuell kommt es ja gar nicht vom bmxen. Warst du schon beim arzt? Was hat der gesagt?
Mfg Fabi


----------



## BraunschweigBMX (25. März 2011)

Also ich hab letztes jahr angefangen und hatte ne lange pause.
Kommt NICHT vom bmx'en!
Erblich/genetisch bedingt!
Geht vielleicht aber weg, es gibt noch keine genaue diagnose.
Ausschlussverfahren, anders gehts ja nicht bei "Rheuma".
Ich werd meine Mutter nochmal drauf ansprechen...
Das mir da NICHTS wehtut-.-'
Naja, vielleicht klappt es...


----------



## ellivetil (25. März 2011)

Mal mit nem Arzt drüber gesprochen? Aus meiner Sicht spricht nichts gegen Sport bei rheumatischen Geschichten wie du sie hast (kenne das auch aus dem Bekanntenkreis). Ich fahre zwar kein BMX, aber geh doch mit deiner Mum mal gemeinsam zum Doc und sprecht mal darüber (kann natürlich auch nach hinten losgehen)...


----------



## BraunschweigBMX (25. März 2011)

Naja, der Arzt ist 350 KM weg von mir, und ich fahr das nächste mal in 7 wochen dahin...

Aber bisher sagen alle, kein problem...
Muss ich wohl noch mal ein wörtchen mit ihr reden, oder die 7 Wochen warten.


----------



## Dirt_Jumper29 (25. März 2011)

Wo gibts denn sowas in Deutschland noch ? einen Arzt in 350km Umkreis? In was für ner abgeschiedenen Gegend wohnst du ?


----------



## Spookeman (25. März 2011)

hey wenn man radfahren will dann ist es egal ob mit 14 oder 40..........


----------



## BraunschweigBMX (25. März 2011)

ich wurde vom Kinderarzt direkt zum "Spezialisten" geschickt.
Ich wohne in Braunschweig und der Arzt ist irgendwo in der nähe von bremen, noch bisschen nördlicher.

Und was hat so eine Krankheit mit dem Alter zu tun?!
Ob 14 oder 40 ist egal?
Ja! Aber ob mit, oder ohne Rheuma ist nicht ganz so egal


----------



## mainfluffy (25. März 2011)

Also wenn es vom BMXen kommen würde, denke ich ,dass eher Handgelenke  und  Fußgelenke Probleme machen sollten...
Ich hab mir auch schon paar mal Gedanken drüber gemacht, ob das irgendwie Folgen haben könnte,besonders weil meine Fuß und - Handgelenke ständig knacken.
Besonders die Fußgelenke...
Weiß da einer, wieso das knackt?
Ist da irgendwie ne Spannung auf ner Sehne,die sich dann plötlich löst oder gnubbelt der Knorpel/Knochen/Gelenk, oder was auch immer irgendwie rum?


----------



## ole88 (25. März 2011)

zu rheuma kann ich nur sagen solange du schmerzfrei fahren kannst tu es, bewegung ist gesundheitsfördernd, gerade bei rheuma is es nich schlecht, schwimmen wäre auch gut, je besser deine muskeln trainiert sind desto besser sollte es gehen. 

warum deine finger knacken? du hast zuviel spiel am kugelgelenk bzw. am sattelgelenk und je mehr du das machst desto mehr nutzt es sich ab, hat nichts mit sehnen oder muskeln zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _coco_ (26. März 2011)

Servus !
Ob ich dir (wirklich) weiter helfen kann, weiß ich nicht. In dem Alter um die 14 rum wurde ich auch von dem "Glück" beschert, rheumatische Erkrankungen am eigenen Leib kennen zu lernen. Weniger im Fingerbereich, sondern schwerwiegend im Hüft- und Kniebereich, aber das hat mir auch gereicht, die Krankheit kennen zu lernen.
Das du bei einem "Spezialisten" bist, ist schon einmal der erste, richtige Schritt! 
Nun aber zum Sport. Ich wage es, die Behauptung auf zu stellen, dass (Rad-)Sport nicht schädlich sein sollte. Ich für meinen Teil konnte überhaupt nicht pedalieren, wegen der enormen Schmerzen in der Hüfte und dem Knie, aber solange du den Lenker festhalten kannst und nicht gerade nur Treppen runter fährst, sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Klar, wenn du genau auf die Finger fällst, wirst du einem höheren Schmerzfaktor ausgesetzt, als ohne Rheuma, jedoch sollte dies nicht die Hürde sein, um dir das Radfahren " zu verbieten". Stürze bleiben nun mal nicht aus 
Du solltest nur aufpassen, wie es sich verhält, wenn du auch in anderen Gelenken rheumatische Erscheinungen hast. 
Fahr erstmal entspannt Rad und kläre die restlichen Fragen mit deinem Arzt, wenn du wieder dort bist. Sonst ruf doch dort mal kurz durch.
Lieben Gruß und gute Besserung !


----------



## böser_wolf (26. März 2011)

hallo ich bin zwar keine 14 mehr und fahr 26zoll

ich hab aber letztes jahr ein schweren unfall gehabt und mein arm ist teilgelähmt 
aber wieder auf dem rad und mit freunden durch den wald zufahren 
hilft mir sehr damit klar zukommen 

also kanns für dich ja nicht schlecht sein mit 
freunden  bmx zu fahren 
lenk dich von der krankheit ab 
gibt dir positive gefühle 

versuchs deiner mom so zu erklären


----------



## BraunschweigBMX (26. März 2011)

Danke für all die hilfreichen Antworten


----------



## sebamedd (26. März 2011)

Hallo, ich habe leider auch keine Erfahrungen mit BMX-Fahren in Verbindung mit rheumatischen Erkrankungen, aber unter der Prämisse dass deine Eltern dich nicht um jedem Preis vom BMX Fahren abhalten möchten indem Sie  iwelche Weh-Wehchen heranziehen, also wenn tatsächlich eine Erkranmkung vorliegt, wäre ich vorsichtig. Je nach Umfang und Ausführung ist BMX-Fahren genau wie Dirten oder ähnliche Spielarten des "Fahrradfahrens" nämlich mittel bis extrem-gelenkschädigend. Ein Radiologe sagte mir mal dass die Knie von amateur bmx/dirt sonstwas Fahrern die er in seiner Karriere gesehen hatte, wie die von 80jährigen aussahen (wohlgemerkt die fahrer waren alle 2X- jahre alt.)

Da du erst 14 Jahre alt bist wirst du ja eh nicht so extrem und viel fahren wie ich mal annehme, aber würde ich das eher ärztlich abklären anstatt zu sagen fahrradfahren ist gut für die gesundheit etc... Dann kannst du besser abwägen welche Konsequenzen das haben kann und dann deine Konsequenzen daraus ziehen (oder eben nicht )


----------



## sebamedd (26. März 2011)

AAArrrgh gott sorry für den komischen beitrag...3 mal "konsequenzen" in einem satz und so....bin nen bissl müde xD


----------



## mainfluffy (26. März 2011)

das waren zwei mal ,soweit ich zählen kann und es gibt einen edit button zur not


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMXingFelix (30. März 2011)

@mainfluffy, meine Handgelenke und Fußgelenke knacken auch andauernd, vorallem beim Treppe steigen, aber mir wurde vom Arzt gesagt, es sei nicht schlimm, nur ich sollte mich nicht hinsetzen und aus Langeweile andauerne "rumknacken"


----------



## Rex121 (23. April 2011)

Bei mir knackt es zwar nicht aber im Moment tuhen die Handgelenke ziemlich weh ...
Nach ner Woche ist es aber bestimmt wieder besser ^^ denke ich mal so


----------

